# My boys - Pip, Jet, Ludo, Kielbasa + Chorizo ft. Kahlua + Mojo!



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Some pics of what my boys do best: pile on top of one another!










Ludo










Chorizo










Kielbasa, Chorizo, and Ludo on top of Jet










Kielbasa, Pip, Ludo and Jet










Chorizo is a tiny 3-4 month old guy.










Crazy-whiskered Cho!










Kielbasa










Four rats, one hammock.










Top to bottom: Pip, Kielbasa, Jet










Side view: Ludo










Cuteness abound!










'Basa and Cho in their tent


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

They are growing so fast  I love the whisker shot! Keilbasa is a handsome boy, reminds me of Buck! And I miss Cho's little curly face hehe. I have the same hammock for my girls and all five of them get in it as well! Do you mind if I steal for the website? 

Give them all some love from me!


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

You're free to use any pictures you like!

It's too bad you live in Westbank now, another family reunion would be fun.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

Thanks, I love seeing pics of them... they have grown soo much from the teensy babies they were. I was looking at pinkie pics of Jet and Ludo the other day.... ADORBALE! 









Theodore, Ludo, Oliver, Finnigan, Jet <3 









Ludo









Jet


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

Oh my goodness look how small they were! And look how much they've grown! Ahaha I love baby pics, look at cute wittle Theodore with all his brothers. ;D


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

I know, I dont think I could quite fit all of the brothers in one hand anymore.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

I can't even fit Jet and Ludo in one hand! When I first saw them they had just opened their eyes. They were adorable little bubs, crawling all over my hands.

Ludo's marking still looks like a heart (most of the time), but it's hard to get a picture of.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Rat snuggles*

Ya hahaha that might be a little hard. Yah I can't wait to see the next batch, they're so cute!


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

A few more miscellaneous pictures - ema-leigh's boys Kahlua and Mojo are visiting for a little while. They are super sweet, adorable squishes.









Chorizo didn't like the flash.









Jet and Ludo peeking out from under the chest









Kielbasa, interrupted nap









Kahlua and Mojo









Mojo is a gorgeous blue and Kahlua's nose smudge is really cute.









Mojo's varigated pattern.


----------

